# Digging bunny?!



## Arionyth (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, havent been on this forum for ages, bad I know!! Anyway, was wondering what people do to tackle their bunny digging?? Dylan has taken a liking to destroying my carpet :cursing: I've found in a book tho that he may like it if i fill a box wit newspaper so he can dig around in that instead like its a burrow?? Would just like to know if that works before I go hunting around for a big box!
Grateful for any suggestions, as my OH is threatening to put Dylan in a pie!! lol

Rachael x


p.s sorted out Dylan's previous 'behavourial problems' by the way (06/09), I found out it was some treats I bought him that actually turned him evil for a fortnight....! He's a normal bunny now, altho still a bit destructive....we're working on it!


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

I have dig boxes for my buns - one of the shell sand pits this works great x of for my house buns cardboard boxes full of shredded paper x


----------



## Arionyth (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry for being dense lol but a 'shell' sand pit? whats that..?!  so its actually full of sand?? I suppose similar to a sandbath for a chinchilla then! lol thanks for reply btw x


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Aug 4, 2009)

_Our outside buns each have their own dirt digging box/area which they throughly enjoy , you never know where they will end up next _


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bunnieshaven said:


> _Our outside buns each have their own dirt digging box/area which they throughly enjoy , you never know where they will end up next _


haha thats brilliant!!!!

Mine dont dig thankgod but my sisters buns do they have digging boxes


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My Lottie is a HUGE digger.

She has made a warren in my back garden. She also digs in my half barrel that DID have a gunnera growing in it, but she dug the roots system up and killed it.

It is a very natural behaviour for them. Being an indoor bun, its harder to find something that isnt messy for them to play about with.

You can get giant cat litter trays that have lips to prevent stuff being kicked out. Could fill it with a small amount of soil or compost or sand, and pop it somehwere easy to clean.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> My Lottie is a HUGE digger.
> 
> She has made a warren in my back garden. She also digs in my half barrel that DID have a gunnera growing in it, but she dug the roots system up and killed it.
> 
> ...


Interesting... my rabbit called Lottie is also a big digger! Maybe its something in the name?! 

She will dig holes in our borders (pulling up the plants that get in her way) and then the other one lays in the holes...i think he likes the feeling of cool earth on his belly!


----------



## Beautiine (Jul 3, 2009)

my rabbit caramel likes to dig out in the garden and inside his food bowl/cage but when he is outside the garden (with supervised) we put the harness on him(only when he is otside) because he usually dig in the soil(garden) and he'll go over to our next door neighbors. I dun think it's a cruel thing to do but more of a safely reason although we use 2x rope on him(the length of two harness on him)so he doesn't get chock or get out of our sight. im not too sure about indoor though, i mean would a big cat litter box filled with newspaper be alright for him to use?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Pickle's LOVES to dig. She digs and digs each time she's in in the garden/ I have ordered a big cat litter tray with a top. I haven't seen it and can't get it until Sat as I am not meant to be out and about since my mum has swine flu and lives with me. 5 days it Sat. It is costing £22.00. Hope it's good.

I can't wait to get it for Pickle's. She will be in Rabbit Heaven!!! My run is only 6 x 4. In a lot of months I hope to get a bigger one so she will have lots more room for her toys etc.


----------



## Arionyth (Jun 8, 2009)

I put Dylan out in his run in the garden regularly but he doesnt dig outside! Very annoying! lol I would much rather he got his digging out of his system when outside but it er just doesnt happen. Its just grass tho, would he prefer a mound of loose soil in the run as well.......?!


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

Arionyth said:


> sorry for being dense lol but a 'shell' sand pit? whats that..?!  so its actually full of sand?? I suppose similar to a sandbath for a chinchilla then! lol thanks for reply btw x


SHELL SANDPIT AND PADDLING POOL BRAND NEW on eBay (end time 08-Aug-09 02:09:10 BST)

I always had one as a child for playing in a guess what gld my mum kept mine lol - we put dirt in one side and a bit of water the other side I have 2 buns who love to splash about so I put some water in there for them - few years ago I went through loads of blow up paddling pools lol


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Aug 4, 2009)

This is our Conti buck "Billy" enjoying is dirt digging patch.










Looks rather messy (guess because it is







) but he loves it.

Did someone mention messy







see what I mean  particularly when he's in his excuvator mood and piles mounds of earth in front of the door way to his shed


















Oh! and the latest update on Beauty she was last seen asking directions (so if anyone should spot her on her travels please let me know) Thank you.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

try putting a cat litter tray of earth in his run when he is out there, he might get it out of his system. I had to put slabs down for mine instead of grass because they dig out! They dig in the gravel too!

*Heidi*


----------

